# Booster seat crash test videos



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

In case anyone is interested- here are crash test videos (high back booster with deep side wings, high back booster with shallow side wings and backless booster)

http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...ordliftpro.mpg
http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s.../htsbesafe.mpg
http://www.oeamtc.at/netautor/html_s...g_P3_vorne.mpg


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yowza! When DS is too big for his 5 point harness, he is going to get a booster with the deep side wings for sure! Thanks for those links!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Kim, that's what I thought when I saw the videos. I had bought a Graco Turbo Booster for a spare and immediately took it out of my van when I watched the deep side wing vs. regular high back results. We're all about side impact protection now.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS is about to go into a Radian 80, so hopefully we won't have to worry about it for a long time, but I will definitely remember those videos!

Oh, and even though I *know* DS would do just fine in a Radian 65, I feel more comfortable with the higher weight testing, especially if we ever do crash. Plus it is only an extra $50 at my local store.


----------

